# Introducing my newest addition: 4 year old Andalusian mare (who needs a name)



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

... she needs a barn name! Suggestions?
She's a 4 year old sooty buckskin (greying, obviously) pure Spanish Andalusian mare. She's had extensive groundwork done, but is not started under saddle.. She's going to be a heck of a project!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*grabby hands*

I like Smudge, but I think she's too beautiful for that!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Gorgeous!! 

Names....

Aravis 
Adella 
Amira
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuriousWillowLad (Mar 16, 2015)

She is very cute! I love her colour. maybe something linked to her colour for her name? Although Bella or Belle is screaming out at me in one of the photos. Eve or Ava..?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

"Plata que Fluye" Flowing Silver in Spanish.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sabrina. (she's as beautiful as a good witch)


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

She's a pretty girl!!

Bella
Isabel
Luna 
Iris
Sofia


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I love her.. shes stunning

Eclipse
Elune
Ariel
Lady
Faline
Fantasia 
Topaz
Sapphire
Calypso 
Cascade


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

DuffyDuck said:


> *grabby hands*
> 
> I like Smudge, but I think she's too beautiful for that!


*I love that!*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

or, continuing on the "witch" theme, you could call her Bruja (brew-hah), which is Spanish for witch, but I like the *Sabrina *the Good Witch much better.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!
Still nameless - haven't found the name that speaks to me yet. 

Started working with her last night with a friend (same gal who started Zoe) and she was walking on her own off the lunge  very happy with her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She is stunning! Congrats! I am beyond jealous! My all time favorite breed!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've decided to call her Stella 
Her training is going very well! She's w/t under saddle after only 3 days. She's a smart cookie!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's good! Stella.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Very pretty girl . Love the name too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Interesting breed of choice, but you must be super happy having a horse again. You were horseless there for a while. Good luck with your new project!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Stella is absolutely stunning. 

Have fun with her!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Well... long story short, the mare is back with her owner. She passed the vet check, was going well under saddle, I was ready to sign the final paperwork and the owner pulled the sale out from under me, refusing to reimburse my training costs. 
She's getting a well started mare back. I'm beyond furious. 

Oh well. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

How frustrating! WOW! So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how rude of the seller. next time have a contract signed that states payment after the PPE
and the price is x amt . Don't train until you have the signed bill of sale, keep the horse at their property and get the rights to go pet, etc .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Agreed with the above statement. I would never start any type of training or work until the horse was actually mine. Hopefully you can find what you're looking for. Lot more horse options where you live now.


----------



## akitademon (Feb 18, 2014)

Paloma is a nice for greys or sooty horses but could not upload pics it means dove in spanish


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

JustDressageIt said:


> Well... long story short, the mare is back with her owner. She passed the vet check, was going well under saddle, I was ready to sign the final paperwork and the owner pulled the sale out from under me, refusing to reimburse my training costs.
> She's getting a well started mare back. I'm beyond furious.
> 
> Oh well. Onwards and upwards.


That's unbelievable! How can she do that? I really liked her. I hope you find the perfect horse soon.


----------

